# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  موقف الاسلام من التنجيم

## بنت مثقفة

دأب البشر منذ القدم على الولع بمعرفة الحوادث المستقبلة عن الكون والإنسان، وسلكوا في سبيل نيل هذه المعرفة طرقاً شتى كالاستعانة بالجن، وممارسة أنواع من الرياضات الذهنية والبدنية، وملاحظة حركة الطير، وحركة الأفلاك في السماء اقتراناً وافتراقاً، والربط بينها وبين أحوال الإنسان؛ كل ذلك لنيل المعرفة بالغيب، خوفاً من نوائب الدهر، ومصائب الحياة.

لكن لم يكن في كل ما فعلوه من غنية أو سبيل لمعرفة ما ستره الله عن البشر من غيبه سبحانه، قال تعالى : { عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا إلا من ارتضى من رسول فإنه يسلك من بين يديه ومن خلفه رصدا } (الجـن:27)، فقطع الله عز وجل كل طريق سوى الوحي لمعرفة غيبه سبحانه.

ونحاول من خلال هذا الموضوع تسليط الضوء على إحدى هذه الطرق التي سلكها البشر لمعرفة الغيب والاطلاع على حوادث الدهر، وهي ما يسمى بالتنجيم، فنتناول تعريفه، ونبيّن أقسامه.

تعريف التنجيم
من حيث الأصل اللغوي فكلمة (تنجيم) مصدرٌ من الفعل (نَجّمَ)، وهذه الكلمة مأخوذة من (النَجم) وهو الكوكب أو الثريّا، والنُّجوم كلمةٌ تَجمع الكواكب كلها وبعبارة أخرى: الأجرام المضيئة في السماء، وقد أُطلق على المشتغل بعلم النجوم ومراقبة سيرها ومداراتها بالمُنجِّم أو المتنجِّم، ويُطلق عليهم أحياناً بعلماء الهيئة، ويعنون بذلك هيئة النجوم وأحوالها.

هذا ولكلمة (التنجيم) إطلاقٌ آخر ليس له علاقةٌ بموضوعنا، وذلك عند التعبير عن نزول القرآن مفرّقاً، مأخوذ من كلمة (نجّم) بمعنى قطّع، ومنه قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنه في تفسير قوله تعالى: { فلا أقسم بمواقع النجوم} (الواقعة:75) ما نصّه: " أنزله الله تعالى-أي القرآن الكريم- من اللوح المحفوظ من السماء العليا إلى السفرة الكاتبين ، فنجّمه السفرة على جبريل عليه السلام عشرين ليلة ، ونجّمه جبريل على محمد عليهما الصلاة والسلام عشرين سنة".

وتقاربت أقول العلماء في تعريف مصطلح (التنجيم) وبيان المقصود من علم النجوم، فقال الإمام الخطّابي: "هو ما يدعيه أهل التنجيم من علم الكوائن والحوادث التي لم تقع،وستقع في مستقبل الزمان، كإخبارهم بأوقات هبوب الرياح ومجيء المطر وظهور الحر والبرد، وتغيرّ الأسعار وما كان في معانيها من الأمور، يزعمون أنهم يدركون معرفتها بسير الكواكب في مجاريها، وباجتماعها واقترانها، ويدَّعون لها تأثيراً في السفليات وأنها تتصرف على أحكامها وتجري على قضايا موجبها"، وعرّف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية التنجيم بقوله: " الاستدلال على الحوادث الأرضية بالأحوال الفلكية، والتمزيج بين القوى الفلكية والقوابل الأرضية كما يزعمون" واختار ابن خلدون في مقدّمته نحواً من هذا التعريف.

ويتّضح مما سبق: أن علم النجوم قائم على ادّعاء معرفة الأمور الغيبيّة سواءً ما كان في الماضي أو الحاضر أو المستقبل، كما أنّه يحاول أن يربط بين حركة النجوم والأفلاك وبين بعض الأحداث التي تجري على الأرض ارتباط الأثر بالمؤثّر.

وبين الكهانة والتنجيم علاقة عموم وخصوص، فالكاهن هو اسم عامّ لكل من يدّعي الاطلاع على الغيب ومعرفة المستقبل من الحوادث والأمور، ويدخل في ذلك صورٌ كثيرة، منها التنجيم القائم على التماس الغيب من خلال مطالعة حركة الأجرام وادّعاء تأثيرها.

أقسام علم النجوم
عند النظر إلى الدراسات المتعلّقة بحركة النجوم وإلى ارتباط البشريّة بها فإنها لا تخرج عن ثلاثة أقسام:

الأوّل: الدراسات الحسابيّة: 
وهي التي تستفيد من جريان الأفلاك والكواكب في عمل التقاويم واستخراج التواريخ، وتحديد بدايات الشهور وانتهائها، ومعرفة مواقيت الصلاة واختلاف المطالع وما يتبعه من التفاوت في أوقات الليل والنهار، وتعيين الفصول وأوقات اشتداد الحرّ والبرد واعتدالهما، وإدراك أفضل الأوقات لنتاج المواشي وبذر البذور ومواسم الأمطار المتوقّعة، ومواعيد هبوب الرياح وغيرها، ومثل هذا النوع من التعامل مع حركة النجوم مذكورٌ في الشرع والأدلّة عليه كثيرة، منها قول الله عزّ وجل في كتابه: { هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياءً والقمر نوراً وقدّره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب} (يونس:5)، وقوله تعالى:{ يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج } (البقرة:89)، وقوله عزّ وجل: { والشمس والقمر حسباناً } ( الأنعام:96) يقول الحافظ ابن كثير: "أي يجريان بحساب مقنّن مقدّر، لا يتغيّر ولا يضطرب، بل كل منهما له منازل يسلكها في الصيف والشتاء، فيترتب على ذلك اختلاف الليل والنهار طولا وقصراً"، وجاء في آيةٍ أخرى: {وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب}(الإسراء:12)، وهذا كلّه من تسخير ما في السماوات لأهل الأرض.

الثاني: الدراسات الطبيعيّة: 
وهي التي تهتمّ بالنظر في طبيعة الأفلاك ومواقع النجوم ومطالعها ومساقطها لتحديد الاتجاهات على الأرض والاستدلال منها على القبلة، والذي جاءت الإشارة إليه في قول الحق تبارك وتعالى، :{ وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر } (الأنعام:97)، وقوله تعالى:{ وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون} (النحل:16)، ويدخل في ذلك الدراسات الحديثة المهتمّة بالكون بجميع تفاصيله ومكوّناته لما يخدم البشريّة في المجالات الفيزيائيّة والتقنيّة وغيرها من العلوم الطبيعيّة.

كما يندرج تحت ذلك النظر والادكار والاعتبار من خلق السماوات والأرض والاستدلال على عجيب خلقهما وإتقان صنعهما بوجود الله سبحانه وتعالى وعلى تفرّده ووحدانيّته، وتلمّس آثار صفاته وأفعاله ، وعلى استحقاق شكره وعبادته، والآيات في ذلك كثيرة منها قوله تعالى: { إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يغشي الليل النهار يطلبه حثيثا والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات بأمره ألا له الخلق والأمر تبارك الله رب العالمين} (الأعراف:54)، وقوله تعالى: { وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما باطلا ذلك ظن الذين كفروا فويل للذين كفروا من النار}(ص:28)، وقوله تعالى: { أولم ينظروا في ملكوت السماوات والأرض} (يونس:185).

وهذان القسمان لا غبار على جواز تعلّمهما وأنهما ليسا داخلين فيما نُهي عنه، فضلاً أن يكون في بعض حالاته مستحبّاً أو واجباً، يقول الإمام الخطابي: "أما علم النجوم الذي يدرك من طريق المشاهدة والحس، كالذي يُعرف به الزوال، وتُعلم به جهة القبلة فإنه غير داخل فيما نهي عنه"، ويقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: " ليس خبر الحاسب بذلك من باب علم الغيب، ولا من باب ما يخبر به من الأحكام التي يكون كذبه فيها أعظم من صدقه"، كذلك الأدلّة العامّة والخاصّة التي تحثّ على النظر في آيات الله الكونيّة والتفكّر فيها، ومن ذلك قول المصطفى –صلى الله عليه وسلم- فيما صحّ عنه: ( لقد نزلت علي الليلة آية ويل لمن قرأها ولم يتفكر فيها: { إن في خلق السموات والأرض } (آل عمران: 190) الآية كلها) راوه ابن حبان.

الثالث: علم التأثير: 
وهو القسم الذي يدّعي وجود علاقة وارتباطٍ بين النجوم والكواكب وبين الحوادث الأرضيّة تأثيراً عليها، أو إعلاماً بمستقبلها، واتّخذ ذلك صوراً عديدة.
فهناك الكثير ممن يبحث عن توقعات الابراج 2017 وهذه بعض الاسماء التي يبحث عنها الأشخاص عبر الإنترنت، توقعات برج الحمل 2017 - توقعات برج الاسد 2017 - توقعات برج الجوزاء 2017 - توقعات برج الجدي 2017 - توقعات ماغى فرح 2017 - توقعات برج السرطان 2017 - توقعات جاكلين عقيقي 2017 - توقعات برج الدلو 2017 - توقعات برج الثور 2017 - توقعات برج القوس 2017 - توقعات برج الحوت 2017 - توقعات برج الميزان 2017 - توقعات عبد العزيز الخطابي 2017 - توقعات سمير طنب 2017 - توقعات ثابت الحسن 2017 - توقعات برج العقرب 2017 - توقعات برج العذراء 2017 - توقعات جوي عياد 2017 - توقعات رجوى سعيد 2017 - توقعات كارمن شماس 2017 - توقعات نجلاء قباني 2017 - توقعات نيفين ابو شالة 2017 - توقعات مايك فغالي 2017 - توقعات ميشال حايك 2017 - توقعات عبير فؤاد 2017 - توقعات ليلى عبد اللطيف 2017
فمن المنجّمين من يدّعي استقلال هذه الأجرام بالتأثير والتدبير في الكون، فتكون فاعلةً مؤثّرة ومتصرّفة بذاتها، ولا شكّ أن قائل مثل هذا القول كافرٌ بالاتفاق؛ لأن مؤدّى ذلك اعتقاد أن يكون لله سبحانه وتعالى شريكٌ في ربوبيّته، وأصحاب هذا القول هم قوم إبراهيم عليه السلام، والصابئة الدهريّة، كذلك الحلوليّة وإخوان الصفا وعدد من الفلاسفة.

ومنهم من لا يعتقد باستقلالها في التأثير، ويؤمن بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الخالق المالك المدبّر، لكنّه يرى أن الله قد جعلها سبباً من الأسباب في التأثير والتغيير، وصحيحٌ أن مثل هذا القول لا يُخرج معتنقه من دائرة الإسلام، إلا أنه يظلّ شركاً أصغر بسبب الاعتقاد بسببيّة النجوم في وقوع الأحداث حيث لم يجعلها الله سبباً في ذلك، بل جاء في الشرع تسمية هذا الاعتقاد (كفراً) والذي هو كفران النعمة، فقد قال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ( قال الله تعالى : أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر، فأما من قال مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته فذلك مؤمن بي كافرٌ بالكواكب، وأما من قال : مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا فذلك كافرٌ بي مؤمن بالكواكب) متفق عليه.

وبعيداً عن هذه النِحَل الباطلة التي تحاول نسبة التأثير للنجوم، فهناك من يجعل لها قوّة وقدرةً كاشفةً للغيب فيستنطق من حركتها في أفلاكها على ما سيحصل في مستقبل الأزمان وقادم الأيّام، وهذا من الكفر الأكبر؛ لأنّه من ادعاء علم الغيب الذي اختصّ الله به، قال الله تعالى: { قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله} (النمل:65)، كما أنّه من السحر المذكور في قول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : ( من اقتبس شعبة من النجوم؛ فقد اقتبس شعبة من السحر؛ زاد ما زاد ) . رواه أبو داود، وابن ماجة وغيرهما .

ولله درّ الإمام الخطيب حينما قال: " وإن أناساً جهلةً بأمر الله قد أحدثوا في هذه النجوم كهانةً : من أعرس بنجم كذا وكذا؛ كان كذا وكذا، ومن سافر بنجم كذا وكذا؛ كان كذا وكذا .. ولعمري؛ ما من نجم إلا يولد به الأحمرُ والأسودُ والطويلُ والقصيرُ والحسنُ والدميمُ، وما علم هذه النجوم وهذه الدابة وهذا الطائر بشيء من هذا الغيب، ولو أن أحدا علم الغيب؛ لعلمه آدم الذي خلقه الله بيده وأسجد له ملائكته وعلمه أسماء كل شيء .. " أ.هـ.

وبذلك يُعلم أن المذموم شرعاً هو اعتقاد تأثير هذه النجوم دون ما عداه من العلوم، الأمر الذي سمّاه الإمام ابن رجب الحنبليّ علم التسيير في قوله : "والمأذون في تعلّمه علم التسيير لا علم التأثير؛ فإنه -أي : علم التأثير- باطلٌ محرّمٌ قليلُه وكثيرُه، وأما علم التسيير؛ فيتعلم ما يحتاج إليه من الاهتداء ومعرفة القبلة والطرق" أ.هـ .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

